

DataSlide's Hard Rectangular Drive - 64 parallel read-write heads - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/06/15/dataslide_berkeleydb/

======
ableal
The 2006 slides linked in the article (.ppt, not PDF) mentioned, in page 14,
that the plate would be oscillating at 800 Hz (moving +/- 80 micron).

The current website page, <http://www.dataslide.com/technology.html> , appears
to say 250 micron, no frequency given.

Anyway, it's a lot more than 64 read-write heads, but only 64 are used at a
time. Still looking at millisecond latency, if the 800 Hz holds.

